# What has been your longest crush?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say 10 years


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

4.5 years. We went on dates and she appreciated the nice things I did for her, but I was being used. She loved the attention. Thinking this was my first real shot at love, I persisted when I should've moved on. 

Oh well. I'm good now! Been with my current girlfriend for several years and she's a major upgrade. Very happy about that. Meanwhile, 4.5-year girl is still single and getting her heart broken by shady-a** guys. ¯\_ (ツ)_/¯​


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow...just three years. How did they sustain your interest for 10 years?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5 years maybe? Hard to say when it started exactly. They don't go on as long if you meet a lot of people and find new people to crush on but I don't anymore so. Lol. And it's funny because I thought the crush before that which lasted about 3 years was insane and long (they sort of overlapped I think,) but that one was worse tbh at certain points and made me feel worse. Before that most of my crushes lasted I dunno months typically. Also I've lost a lot of time like it still feels like 2016. This is in addition to it still being 2012 because my life didn't progress and it still being 2000 because ??? time doesn't work in my brain.

(I think my brain needs someone because I can't really think of a long stretch of time where I didn't have someone on my mind like that.)

(I'm not including famous/fictional characters either which I tend to use for daydreaming and the same thing applies except I never meet or talk to any of them. So maybe as I've gotten older it's just also harder for me to find as many people attractive and the old interests persist longer than they would have done when I was a teenager or in my early - mid 20s.)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Little over 9 years. We started dating last weekend.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably 3-6 years. There were periods I moved on and then returned to her life, then she left and I kept missing her, then moved on, then missed her again. Hard to tell honestly


----------



## MissAverage22 (8 mo ago)

5 years - I doubt the guy even knows but he has been wanting to talk to me for most of that time and never really has


----------



## kony22 (7 mo ago)

I only knew her for four years but it was 8 years until I was over her, replaced with something else.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably six to eight years, but it was rather mortifying to learn recently that EVERYONE KNEW THE WHOLE TIME. I thought I was mysterious.


----------



## blissfuldreams (7 mo ago)

10 years. Unrequited love. He was the person I talked with the most online and we kept in contact for 10 years.


----------



## Arelon (19 d ago)

10 years, i thinks just physical attraction but its weird even for me to continue this long


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

About 6 years in high school.


----------

